# For Sale: my railroad.



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

See the classifieds:

Classifieds/Misc. Lots & Lists/For Sale: My Railroad[/b][/b] 

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Broken link... ahhh... subsequently fixed, thanks!

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear your selling Matt!! Hope selling off goes well for you!! Regal


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear. You may want to send a listing to BridgeMasters as they buy up collections/estates/etc. I wouldn't expect lots of $$$ sight unseen though.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 

Sorry to hear you are leaving the hobby. Good luck.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Gary. I'm not really leaving, just whittling WAY back. I still have part of my layout and a couple of GP30's to play with, should the mood strike. 

Cheers, 
Matt


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Always sad to herar some body loosing interest in the hobby and selling off equipment. Hope ya come back. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Interests change, life changes. Best to you.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear ya Matt. things do change. keep in touch tho.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Some have backchannelled me asking me to post a list. Here 'tis:


----------

